# Denmark trip (lots of pics)



## Fanden (Jan 13, 2011)

I had a trip to Denmark to pick up my a.perthensis pos het pearl and hog noses het albino thought i show you some pics of what the breeder has includeing the pearl morph of a.perthensis

I will get some pics of hognoses later today 

My snakes are the pos het pearl and the hognoses 

Pearl morph 








Granite carpet 





boa constrictor leopard morph






lots of ballpythons i cant remember morph name on

think it was a orange ghost pastel











black pastel






killerbee not 100% sure





no idea






pied 










albino





think this was Epicrates s. fowleri 






Gtp






boa constrictor sunglow





one more of pearl morph






boa constrictor nebulosa 






sunglow female





some lizards cant remember name but they are relatives to the gila lizard

the female is 33 years old from wc












one of my pos het pearls 






genetic stripe ball python






my two marginata tortoises


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 13, 2011)

Beaded lizards.
They're venomous, too.


----------



## Fanden (Jan 13, 2011)

western hognoses het albino

they flatten out there neck so they look like cobras some times


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jan 13, 2011)

Great thread - thanks for uploading Fanden.


----------



## krefft (Jan 13, 2011)

Fantastic stuff mate...love the pearl


----------



## Fanden (Jan 13, 2011)

i hope my pos het pearls i got will prove out when breed them  im jealous on breeder with his pearls


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 13, 2011)

what country are you in?


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful snakes... those pearl perthensis are unreal!


----------



## Fanden (Jan 13, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Beautiful snakes... those pearl perthensis are unreal!


 yeah they are insane i so want one of those 

---------- Post added 13-Jan-11 at 11:41 AM ----------




snakes123 said:


> what country are you in?


 
sweden


----------



## snowsnake (Jan 13, 2011)

when i went to denmark to visit my family...i stopped by a big pet shop my big brother told me about
IT WAS HUGE!!, the pet shop was like 3 levels and had basically every animal you could keep in a cage....but it did make sense the place was called zoo city lol

awesome animals though, but i was told that boas were illegal?


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 13, 2011)

great looking snakes by the way. I wish you could get them in aus


----------



## Fanden (Jan 14, 2011)

snowsnake said:


> when i went to denmark to visit my family...i stopped by a big pet shop my big brother told me about
> IT WAS HUGE!!, the pet shop was like 3 levels and had basically every animal you could keep in a cage....but it did make sense the place was called zoo city lol
> 
> awesome animals though, but i was told that boas were illegal?



before 2003 you could keep almost anything but have laws on whats allowed now.

burmesee , reticulated , rock python and green anaconda are not allowed in denmark + most venomous snakes . almost all rear fanged are legal . the biggest monitors are not legal and same with crocodiles (2 species of cayman dwarf croc and chinese aligator is legal)


----------



## snowsnake (Jan 14, 2011)

ahhk fair enough then.....thats right i forgot it was only those 4 
but yeah there are alot of colubrids in denmark, i held my first king snake at that pet shop

just a random question but i never got answer when i was there, what is the reptile market like over in that part of Europe?


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 14, 2011)

very nice snakes so jealous


----------



## Fanden (Jan 15, 2011)

snowsnake said:


> ahhk fair enough then.....thats right i forgot it was only those 4
> but yeah there are alot of colubrids in denmark, i held my first king snake at that pet shop
> 
> just a random question but i never got answer when i was there, what is the reptile market like over in that part of Europe?



well its pretty big lots of expo`s all over europe but the biggest are in germany wich is hamm and in nederlands its houten with snakeday


----------



## Smithers (Jan 15, 2011)

That Hoggie is sooo cute


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd hate to think those 2 Beaded Lizards are crammed in that drawer tub most of the time. I understand snakes can be bred happily in an appropriate sized tub, but it looks like they barely fit in it.


----------



## Fanden (Jan 15, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> I'd hate to think those 2 Beaded Lizards are crammed in that drawer tub most of the time. I understand snakes can be bred happily in an appropriate sized tub, but it looks like they barely fit in it.


 
thry have a big cage but they were beeing cooled for breeding


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 16, 2011)

Ahh fair enough. I know they're not an active lizard, just thought the worst with the shed skin and wet substrate at the end. Beautiful lizards!


----------



## FAY (Jan 17, 2011)

Great pics Fanden. Love the ants (as you know) and the little hognoses.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 17, 2011)

well done fanden !!! once again you make me jelous !!!!

love ur herps ( i want your pied ) 

what a great collection now put them away before i get real jelous of ya collection ( show off ROLF )


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish Beaded Lizards / Gila Monsters were native.
Or any other ven. lizard (I know they'd look nice).

By the way, did the hognoses play dead?


----------



## Fanden (Jan 17, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> well done fanden !!! once again you make me jelous !!!!
> 
> love ur herps ( i want your pied )
> 
> what a great collection now put them away before i get real jelous of ya collection ( show off ROLF )



i wish the ballpythons was mine  but its the breeders i bought the anthills of


----------



## prprjp (Apr 18, 2011)

*Breeders info?*

Can someone please pm me the name of the breeder? I'm trying to find a source of Boa c. nebulosa and would like to see if he has any available.

Many thanks, Ryan


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 18, 2011)

awesome and beautiful snakes mate thanks for sharing. Very very entertaining


----------



## shaye (Apr 18, 2011)

i like them lizards lol they look ugly but cool if that makes sense 
thanx for sharing the sunglow boas are nice too


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 18, 2011)

the hognose and little tortoises are so cute!! I love aussie reps but some of the exotics are just so amazing...


----------



## jacks-pythons (Apr 24, 2011)

love the ball pythons mate. their beautiful animals. wish i could have one.


----------

